# Nub Nub Maduro 460 Cigar Review - Favorite Nub



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Out of all the nubs this is hands down my favorite. The only down fall is the price. The nub Madura has such a smooth draw and strong taste that yo...

Read the full review here: Nub Nub Maduro 460 Cigar Review - Favorite Nub


----------

